
Why Node and Scala will dry up: Go will drink their milkshake - felipehummel
http://devslovebacon.com/conferences/bacon-2013/talks/why-node-and-scala-will-dry-up-go-will-drink-their-milkshake
======
sidcool
Intriguing talk, but not very convincing. Running the JVM is a big advantage.
But Go will give Scala a run for its money.

------
api
Scala definitely. I don't see why it's "better enough" to persist.

Node? Not until or unless you can build a nice fast browser-side GUI in Go. A
Go version of GWT that integrated very well with the DOM and supported React-
style UI elements would be interesting but nothing like that exists.

